
React Interview Questions - uptown
https://tylermcginnis.com/react-interview-questions/
======
headcanon
We have passed in "render" functions as props before, but I didn't know you
could pass an anonymous function as a child. Also, I didn't know you could
pass in a function to `setState`. Could be useful!

~~~
divbit
Before I knew the point of redux, I just passed all the anonymous functions
down from the top component (usually called App or something) and so entire
app state changes would just be triggered by calling the function at the
bottom-most component. When my app got bigger I realized that I was passing
tons of functions down, so I just put all the functions into one function
called 'ops' and made another function specifically to change state, called
something like changeState- this accepted a key / val pair, and updated state
at the top component accordingly (and then got passed down as a prop), and was
added to 'ops'. At this point, I read a tutorial on redux, and realized how
much time I had wasted reinventing the wheel. doh!

------
mrcactu5
I program with Elm which aspires to compete (or coexist) with React. Basically
I am going to have to learn React as well in order to do interOp. So,
extremely helpful.

